
I'm Writing a Book on Security - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/04/im_writing_a_bo.html
======
spchampion2
I sort of wish he'd write a new edition of Applied Cryptography. I learned so
much from that book in the 90s, but so much has changed since then.

~~~
Panino
Schneier isn't involved in cryptography enough today to be able to write the
kind of crypto book people would expect. For example he knows very little
about ECC, and stream ciphers aren't really on his radar either. Also he said
on his blog that he'll probably never write another crypto book.

What do you wish to know? Whatever it is, there are already high quality
sources of information out there right now. If you say what you're interested
in people can point out good guides.

~~~
ape4
If he's not the person, somebody else should do an update.

~~~
r0fls
Daniel J. Bernstein would probably be a good candidate. Then again it looks
like he has written a couple books already (disclaimer: no referral).

[http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_27%...](http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_27%3ADaniel%20J.%20Bernstein)

~~~
nxzero
DJB's homepage: [http://cr.yp.to/djb.html](http://cr.yp.to/djb.html)

Wikipedia:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_J._Bernstein](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_J._Bernstein)

Twitter:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/hashbreaker?lang=en](https://mobile.twitter.com/hashbreaker?lang=en)

Verified Google Scholar:
[https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=ToxxF5oAAAAJ&hl=en](https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=ToxxF5oAAAAJ&hl=en)

Example Presentation:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bT4cKwBROno](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bT4cKwBROno)

------
xiphias
This problem is quite similar to the GAI problem: the more automation we have,
the greater damage an attack can have. The question is whether there is any
way to limit the biggest attacks that can happen? I don't think, but I wish
there would be a solution.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
What is the GAI problem?

~~~
aeosynth
gai = general artificial intelligence

the gai problem = superhuman ai negatively affecting humanity

~~~
nxzero
It's AGI, not GAI:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_general_intellige...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_general_intelligence)

"AGI Problem" is bs, humanity is more of a threat to AI than AI will ever be
to man.

------
jasonwelk
I think there is a whole new category of books on modern computing that is
relatively empty and those with a knack for explaining important but
challenging concepts should really go after the projects. Multi-core
programming, security, and many other topics need good Dummy 101-style books
for non-dummy professional developers who may not have had to do a lot of it
before.

------
adeel4
Is Schneier still a practioner enough to do this? After all his VC-funded
companies and being on boards, etc. he seems more like a guy at 10K feet than
some researcher who's deep in the weeds and knows the nuances.

------
rasengan
You missed the main war for power.

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/forum/discussion/21278...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/forum/discussion/21278/surveillance-
is-power-the-information-advantage#latest)

~~~
sammydavis
That webpage won't load. did the ai war already start?

